# الحوار في فترة الخطوبة...بوابة للزواج السعيد



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2010)

يغفل بعض المخطوبين عن الأدوار الحقيقية التي تلعبها فترة الخطوبة في التقريب بينهم، والتعريف بهم، وتقليل فجوة الخلاف، وتعميق أواصر الصداقة والحوار، وينشغلون بأمور ثانوية خلال هذه الفترة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، مثل: تبادل كلمات العشق والهوى، والحديث في أمور ثانوية لا تؤسس العلاقة، ويتحمل الطرفان بعد الزواج نتيجة سوء استغلالهما لفترة الخطوبة، فلو أدركا أهمية الحوار قبل الزواج لما اشتكيا من صعوبته بعد الزواج.
وهنا يكمن السؤال: كيف نتحاور أثناء الخطبة؟ كيف نتأكد من "أهلية" الطرف الآخر لشراكة الحياة الزوجية؟ كيف نتواصل معه دون إثارة مشاكل مستقبلية؟ ما الموضوعات التي يجب أن نطرحها على طاولة النقاش؟ وما المسكوت عنه الذي يجب ألا نتطرق إليه؟ .
أسئلة كثيرة تجيب عليها الخبيرة الاجتماعية الأستاذة نجلاء محفوظ- كاتبة صحفية، والرئيس المناوب للقسم الأدبي بجريدة الأهرام المصرية
في البداية تتحدث الكاتبة الصحفية عن أهمية فترة الخطوبة قائلة :
_هي فترة مهمة جداً في بناء العلاقة الزوجية؛ فمن خلالها يتعرف المرء على جوانب في شخصية الطرف الآخر، وهنا تكمن أهمية الحوار بين الخطيبين، يتعلم كلاهما فنون إدارة الحوار، ويكون الحوار موجهًا، وليس عبثيًا.
وعن اللغة التي يجب أن يكون الحوار عليها في فترة الخطوبة توضح لنا" أنه يجب أن يكون هناك احترام في التعامل مع الطرف الآخر، والبعد عن الابتذال والمزاح من خلال السباب، كما لا يصح مقارنة الطرف الآخر بالآخرين، وليكن الحوار بين الطرفين بسيطًا دون تكلف، ويساهم الود المشترك في إنجاح الحوار بين الطرفين؛ بشرط ألا تتحول لغة الود إلى "دلال"".
ويجب أن يسعى كل طرف إلى معرفة أكبر قدر من المعلومات عن شخصية الطرف الآخر من خلال إظهار حب التعرف والصداقة والرغبة في بناء الجسور دون إلحاح أو ضغط، كما يجب أن يختار الخطيبان الوقت المناسب لإجراء هذا الحوار الفعال، والتوقف عن الحوار إذا قرب على المشاجرة قبل حدوث أي خسائر؛ مع تبادل أدوار المستمع والمتكلم بينهما، وعدم الضغط لنسخ الآخر على هوانا.
وإذا كانت هناك قضايا تحتاج للحسم -مثل عمل الفتاة بعد الزواج- يجب أن تطرحها بأسلوب مقنع وإيجابي، وأن يحسم الأمر قبل الزواج وعدم تأجيله إلى بعد الزواج؛ لأن كثيرين في فترة الخطوبة يؤجلون المشاكل كلها إلى بعد الزواج حتى لا تحدث مشكلة في فترة الخطوبة!
ولكن أنصح بأن يتم طرح الموضوعات التي تحتاج إلى حسم بشكل عاقل وحكيم، ووضع الخيارات بدلا من تهديد الطرف الآخر بفسخ الخطوبة إذا لم يستجب لمطالبه.
وحول وجود أي مدلول للخلاف في فترة الخطوبة وعلاقته بمستقبل العلاقة الزوجية توضح أن القدر المسموح به في الخلاف هو الخلاف في وجهات النظر في الحياة، مثل الاختلاف بين الأصدقاء، فمن العجيب أننا نتقبل خلافاتنا مع أصدقائنا بصدر رحب، غير أننا نطلب من شريك حياتنا أن يكون نسخة منا، ويتطابق مع أفكارنا وميولنا برحابة صدر.
وينجح الحوار بين الخطيبين إذا تم إدارته كالحوار بين الأصدقاء، فمن الخطورة أن يكون هناك تحفز لرأي الطرف الآخر، وتفسيره على المحمل السيئ، وإصدار أحكام مسبقة للحكم على آراء شريك الحياة.
وتضيف أنه يجب ان يركز الخطيبان في فترة الخطوبة على أن يتعرف كل طرف على الاهتمامات الشخصية للطرف الآخر، وتصوراته لكيفية الحياة في المستقبل ومعلومات أكثر عن أهل الطرفين، ومناقشة الأمور المستقبلية بهدوء تجنبًا لحدوث مفاجآت مستقبلية.
وعليهما ان يتجنبا الحديث في الكلام عن الجنس؛ لأنه حرام، وكذلك لأن الكلام في الجنس لا يتوقف عند مستوى الحديث، بل يتدرج إلى الفعل، كما يمكن أن تحدث بينهما مشاكل بسبب الجنس قد تؤدي إلى إفشال الخطوبة، وقد يشك الخاطب في خطيبته بسبب تجاوبها معه حتى وإن كان هو المُلِّح على فتح هذه الموضوعات.
والخطورة الحقيقية أن الانشغال في الأحاديث الجنسية تشغل الطرفين عن التعرف على شخصية كل منهما؛ لأن الرغبة الجنسية تطغى عليهما ليتجاهلا اكتشاف بعضهما بعضًا، ويجب غلق هذا الموضوع بحسم شديد جدًا.
وعلى الفتاة أيضا اذا كانت الفتاة على مشاكل مع أهلها، فالأفضل ألا تفشي أسرار أسرتها، وأن تمسك لسانها، وتستر هذه الخلفيات؛ حتى لا تدفع بعد الزواج ثمن هذه الاعترافات الأسرية، فهناك من الأزواج من يستغلون هذه المعلومات في إحراج الزوجة، وكسر شكيمتها.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2010)

*ممتاز ربنا يباركك

لي عودة للنقاش*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Mason (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هداف فعلا 
وبيحصل مع كل المخطوبين 
ونادر جدا واحد فى المية 
 لما تلاقى اتنين مخطوبين بيتحاوروا حوار بناء 
ويعمل لمستقبلهم فيما بعد
ميرسى يا قمر للموضوع القييم 
والمجهود الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم ورائع جدا شكرااا

الرب يسعد أولاده
​


----------

